# s15 front on s13?



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

can an s15 front be put onto a s13 fastback??
i kno that the s15 is wider, but does that mean that there is no possible way of doing it?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

due, dude. dude, please, erase this thread, and use the search button...im warning you now b4 the flame patrol see's this post.(damn newbie)


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

again, 180SX-X, i applaud you. you're the hero of the day, lol. 

and rubin, refer to this thread, http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=44111. what i said to that guy, applies to you as well. have a nice day.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

:dumbass: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

its called the s13.5 conversion, theres always some on ebay, and thats the STUPIDEST question ive seen in a long time.you are a dumbass


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

again...read the fucking sticky. it's in the fucking sticky. god damn noobs.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> again...read the fucking sticky. it's in the fucking sticky. god damn noobs.


 :thumbup: :cheers: for jordan


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

5 people got to this newb before me... i'm losing my touch


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

no no dont worry....you have trained us well in your time  

you can always make up an excuse...*i was installing some my subs and couldnt flame him* hehe


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Kelso said:


> you can always make up an excuse...*i was installing some my subs and couldnt flame him* hehe


he was out with jill, dont let him lie to you. if you dont know who jill is, look at the back of your right hand and try to figure that one out.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> he was out with jill, dont let him lie to you. if you dont know who jill is, look at the back of your right hand and try to figure that one out.


LOL when did jordan turn funny??? AHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

fuck u jordan bad feedback for u bitch!


----------



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

search?? search what? i searched "s13.5" n nuttin

u jus filled up the whole post with no info.. i dun care if u dun like how im not readin a fuken 20 page thread
i aint here to read a book i jus want one simple question answered


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

rubin said:


> search?? search what? i searched "s13.5" n nuttin
> 
> u jus filled up the whole post with no info.. i dun care if u dun like how im not readin a fuken 20 page thread
> i aint here to read a book i jus want one simple question answered


well get over it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

please.. check the link to my sticky in my sig. there's info about s15 front conversion under "silvia body work" it has more than enuff info.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

yes it can be done you freaking moron, dont come to this place looking for incredibly stupid questions g-o-o-g-l-e it takes like zero skill and its called an s15 silvia conversion. now please go bag yourself nine times.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> i dun care if u dun like how im not readin a fuken 20 page thread
> i aint here to read a book i jus want one simple question answered


you won't read it, fine go ahead. but let me tell you...your probably gonna make even more threads with all these gay questions, that you would of already known if you did read the sticky. your loss


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

rubin said:


> i dun care if u dun like how im not readin a fuken 20 page thread


when did the sticky become 20pages long? last time i checked it was only like 15 posts.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

long as hell though


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ok when i said s13.5 i meant thats what it is sold as...on here its just the s15 silvia conversion, and many many many people have done it so do some research before asking. if your just too lazy then why should we waste our time rewriting something for you? you need to quit bein a little bitch ,take an english class and learn to read and write."cuz i dun o wut u sayin" when you talk like a retard....although...the stupidity goes right along with your questions....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its not called s13.5 - thats an s14 front on an s13. S15 front is Strawberry face


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

all the companies ive seen advertise it as the s13.5 conversion and they say its the s15 silvia front....whats the strawberry thing? i hear it all the time

but anyways ive seen s15 silvias and the lights look the same as the s13.5 kits?i dunno....clear it up for me cause now im questioning myself a lot


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's called strawberry face because 15 in japanese is pronounced "ichigo" which sounds the same as the japanese word for strawberry

like how we say "dam" and "damn" sounds the same, different meaning


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

oh yea...i remember reading about that somewhere...but anyways how much of a difference is there in the looks of the front ends? cause i was always think s13.5 was s15 on a s13 but joel says its just s14. 

so whats the difference


----------



## Kuro (Jan 13, 2004)

yeah Joel and vsp3c hit the nail on the head.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i've heard a lot of ppl use the term "s13.5".. i guess if you just hear the wrong thing over and over again, you start thinking that it's right.. denno


----------



## olegpro01 (Jan 12, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> due, dude. dude, please, erase this thread, and use the search button...im warning you now b4 the flame patrol see's this post.(damn newbie)


 "Flame Patrol" - hahhahhahaaa lmfao sooo funny.....


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

okok so whats the difference in the s14 front and s15 front? 


and i cant decide so maybe you guys can help. i wanna do the silvia front conversion but cant decide on the newer look or the old school s13 one. what one would be cooler in your guys' opinion


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

S15 would look beter, S14 has more sharp headlights that go down at an angle


----------



## Kuro (Jan 13, 2004)

on the topic of body mods, one of the best ive seen is an S14 (95-98) silvia, with an s13 front, and s15 rear, i think it was by the tuning workshop kazama in japan. this thing looked fkn awesome.


----------



## Kuro (Jan 13, 2004)

Kelso said:


> okok so whats the difference in the s14 front and s15 front?
> 
> 
> and i cant decide so maybe you guys can help. i wanna do the silvia front conversion but cant decide on the newer look or the old school s13 one. what one would be cooler in your guys' opinion


s14 is your 95-98 240sx.

fuck it all mate, who cares how the bitch looks, rather spend your money on some performance mods.

and 



Kelso said:


> ...what one would be cooler in your guys' opinion...


fuck these guy's and fuck my opinion, be your own man and do what you damn well please.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

S13 front and S15 back on a S14? wtf? S15 is like a grand am... ugly as hell. the front would be aight i guess i'd have to see a pic or something i can't picture it in my head


----------



## Kuro (Jan 13, 2004)

well the rear quarters were still s14 but it was just the rear and tail lights which were grafted onto the body, it really good, especially the s13 front on the s14, man it made me think why nissan didnt think of that for the s14!
instead of the boring as bat's piss series one s14 "toyota camry" looking lights.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Kuro said:


> on the topic of body mods, one of the best ive seen is an S14 (95-98) silvia, with an s13 front, and s15 rear, i think it was by the tuning workshop kazama in japan. this thing looked fkn awesome.


Ive seen that thing, its a piece of body modification artwork!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

oh dont get me wrong, i am a performance first type of person....motor swap is in my mind, but my paychecks arent quite gettin me by you know...i need more cash, i may need 2 jobs to get it done soon  ...

anyways, the silvia conversion is what i plan to do after the swap, so i can get the whole car painted with the new body parts on it....

but anyways, i know what the s14 is, im not THAT dumb


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> Ive seen that thing, its a piece of body modification artwork!


pix?? i don't even know what to search for..


----------



## Kuro (Jan 13, 2004)

i managed to find a pic of this great looking car. but i remember i had it in another magazine with a few more pics of it. the one i did find though, i took a photo of it.
sorry this is all i could find...

http://au.f1.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/kuro_rps13/lst?.dir=/kazama+s14

you will notice on the blurred shot the rear, you can just make out the s15 tail lights.

kuro


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wow


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its alright i guess. waste of money IMO


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

ehh. not really my cup of tea. love the GT-Ps though.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> its alright i guess. waste of money IMO


I dont think you realise the Japanese modification scene. They have to do strange and wonderful conversions because they dont get excited over a stock silvia anymore. The latest craze is gull wing doors and hybrid automatic adjustable air-bag/coilover suspension!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> I dont think you realise the Japanese modification scene. They have to do strange and wonderful conversions because they dont get excited over a stock silvia anymore. The latest craze is gull wing doors and hybrid automatic adjustable air-bag/coilover suspension!


but really.. if you look at some cars from Japan (just straight out of japan), they're like UNBELIEVABLE RICE!!!!!!!! i saw this VAN w/ spinners, airbrushed star wars characters and this weird body mods.. i was just like WTF???


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

spinners aren't rice


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

theyre gangsta :loser: haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Lol!!! W3rd! ^^^


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAH


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> I dont think you realise the Japanese modification scene. They have to do strange and wonderful conversions because they dont get excited over a stock silvia anymore. The latest craze is gull wing doors and hybrid automatic adjustable air-bag/coilover suspension!


that shit is basically old school here. It's been around in my state anyways for at least 5 years. THAT does nothing for me. Original full race stylings that actually race get me going.


----------

